# My new 2011 extreme is finally here!



## spark678 (Sep 28, 2011)

After a long wait he is here! I dont have a name yet maybe someone can help me out. Here are some pictures he ate a bunch of turkey out of the box and was basking most of the day and walking all over. He would start huffing when I would get close to the enclosure but then he would settle down after a few minutes of me sitting still. I really wanted to hold him but he sorta attacks my hand if I go near him lol so I will let him be. 





















this is the enclosure from thefirsttegu. I repainted it and added vynal to the floor to be extra water proof. also added a 48" tube uvb on the right side for when he gets bigger. 


heres a video of him snapping at me lol. http://youtu.be/X5sy5ONQjlA


----------



## Steven. (Sep 29, 2011)

HaHaHa that videoo was awesome!!! lol good thing you put the bag in the cage and not your hand in the bag... He looks good though.. He is a lot smaller than i thought, but at least you got him... lol.. no refund..lol


----------



## spark678 (Sep 29, 2011)

haha i know right. every single video Ive seen people just stick there hand right in there and pull out a calm tegu. ill admit i was a little intimidated when he started jumping at me lol.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 29, 2011)

wow lol you got your hands full, i cant believe how small he is... vanilla is like 4 times that size and has no green, anyways i thought eli was a handful you got me beat there  keep us updated on your taming process

oh a question? was he straight from being unpacked in that video, if so i would love to see how fiesty he is when he warms up lol


----------



## spark678 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks for the support. i cant wait to tame the beast! I was going to make a video of unpacking him but realized I needed more hands. I opened him on the bed and he seemed a little scared so I just put the bag in the cage and scooted him out because he looked pissed.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 29, 2011)

You can't blame him for being pissed though I would be if I was put in a sack then in a box overnight lol I'm surprised all of mine have been so calm when I unpacked them, he might take a lil while to tame down but that should make it that much more rewarding


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 29, 2011)

Both of my AA's have completely different attitudes. One, named "Kink" is technically handicapped due to a spinal injury but gets around fine. He will bask in front of me and climb up on my hand when he is done with his soaks. The other has never lunged at me, but he wiggles his tail when he is mad! And runs into his hide if I get too close.

I got one last week and "kink" the week before, both with some greens still. I'm sure your giant will calm down.....as most baby reptile are more snappy than the adults.


----------



## spark678 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds good. I know its day one but I was just moving some things around in his enclosure and I actually got my hand a 4 inches away from him and left it there for a little so he could get used to me. He actually didnt lunge at me. He started to fall asleep and when his eyes were closed I tried to pet his back but he woke up and got on all fours and was like wtf is going on! I know he will come around. Should I use my hands when I take him out or use a glove? I know im going to get bite.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 29, 2011)

I use gloves, I got baseball batting gloves I use

Mostly due to being cautious about cage aggression, I've been tank feeding for a while


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 29, 2011)

You can use gloves. I don't think there are issues when people use gloves. One good thing is gloves don't taste good. He may bite down and realize how gross they taste and stop biting lol. I try not to bother them if they're in a "mood" but I've still got to change water and spot clean. Another plus is as they get older they'll be less likely to break the skin if they're chomping on a glove. It still doesn't feel good but I don't need to worry about infection. If they do bite the glove I wouldn't pull your hand back, you could risk doing damage to their teeth if they've locked on.
If they're still unsure of you I wouldn't be trying to take them out quite yet, I would only do things like spot cleaning, feeding and water changing for now. It'd be scary seeing a giant hand chase you around if you were that small.

I've always cage fed Guru, every now and then I'll feed him in the un-used dog kennel. If you're going to keep doing it I'd suggest getting a plastic dish with higher sides or putting the plate on a higher rock or something so that the substrate is less likely to get into it. You could also try putting the food in right before the lights come on that way they won't see you with the food.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 29, 2011)

That's so wierd. None of my babies have done that. So cool.


----------



## spark678 (Sep 29, 2011)

i take it this baby is pretty fresh and probably had no interaction. im taking it little by little and doing the spot cleaning water change etc. I think I have some golf gloves so im going to try that. I have a feeling my natural instincts are going to be to pull back but im going to try to not pull back if he bites. I also dont bother him if hes huffing and puffing. But in a week or so I am going to have to try to pick him up and I know he will most likely bite. I also use a pretty big lid that is high up on the sides and put it on his basking rock to prevent him eating his substrate. Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 29, 2011)

it might take more than a week just be prepared, if your trying to pick him up and chasing him around not the best idea, he will remember that next time he sees you it might take a week it might take 6 months, the idea is to try and maximize interaction while minimizing stress, which is extremely difficult at times


----------



## spark678 (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds good. so you think if he runs away from me do not attempt to pick him up? I figure I could break it and he would calm down once I pick him up.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't, leave your hand in the tank everyday or when you can and let it sit still and let his curiousity bring him to you, after doing this so much he will see your not a threat and then you can bring him out and play with him  that's what works for me anyways


----------



## spark678 (Sep 30, 2011)

thats exactly what im doing. today he flickered towards me then walked by my arm. he was also falling asleep with my hand a couple inches away from him if I kept it still. i take it that is a good sign right? I tried to gently pet him when his eyes were closed but he caught me and sorta puffed up lol.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 1, 2011)

Our argentine red tegu Odin is around 4 months now. He is doing much better after our strategic ways for handling. When we first got him he would never attempt to bite but boy did he squirm once we got him out of his hibernation mode he was trying to get into. He also did not eat in front of us so what we did to get him used to us was prove to him we are a positive experience in the end, when we pick him up sooner or later he gets food from the experience, but he can only eat while in our hands, so he gets we don't want to hurt him, he still is a little squirmy but he will get better with age, congrats on yours. Looks like you got a feisty little fella, but it is always fun finding ways to tame them.


----------



## spark678 (Oct 3, 2011)

Progress! His name is going to be Loki. Well today I slowly put my hand next to him when he was basking and tried to creep it under his head and he fell asleep on my finger for a little bit. Next I was petting him at the base of his tail slowly and trying to work my way up. He was huffing a little but seems to be calming down and getting used to me. Then I put my arm and a hand next to him and he climbed up on one to get away and I lifted it and he was walking on my hands (keeping him close to the ground) it was incredible. Then I gently touched his back and he jolted away to his hide lol. Couple mins later now hes out again roaming his enclosure.


----------

